# Anyone know when the Garmin Edge 830 Plus is coming out?



## Hardrake (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello,

I really want to buy the Garmin Edge 830 but I know it's been 2 years since it came out and I want to get the new 830 Plus. Does anyone have a lead on when this new version or something like it is coming out?


----------



## Hit Factor (Apr 7, 2021)

Website says 3-5 weeks Garmin Edge® 830 | Bike Computer with Performance Insights


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Hit Factor said:


> Website says 3-5 weeks Garmin Edge® 830 | Bike Computer with Performance Insights


That's just the availability of the normal 830.

The 830 already has most of the features (jumps, grit/flow, climb pro, advanced analytics) other units get in their Plus versions.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

There is rumours of a 1040 coming soon (with all the new CIQ4 stuff about)...so probs a year after for the 840, so I guess sometime between for a plus


----------

